# Just Started Yote Hunting



## duck_hunter_nd (Dec 30, 2003)

I was just out twice the last few weeks trying to call in some dogs. I've never tried it before. I went out about an hour before it got dark. I wore some mud splattered white coveralls, wrapped the gun (.223 Rem 700) in white gauze, etc. Dug a hole in the snow on the edge of a road running through a stubble field overlooking a some large cat-tail sloughs. Within about 10-15 minutes with the manual rabbit call, I had a few howling from one slough which was probably 5-600 yards away. Was a lot of fun even though I never saw them. There were also a couple from the opposite direction howling. Do coyotes hang up or come and check out the commotion if they are howling?

Any suggestions????


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

hey duck hunter nd, i am just curious to what kind of call you were using, i have gone yote hunting before with my stepdad becasue i am only 15 but never had any fox/yotes come in but i wonder if it's becasue the call i'm using is weird, if u blow even a little too hard it's makes a weird squeak sound and then is quite and i think it might scare the yotes. what's a good cheap call that would work for yote hunting?
thanks
matt


----------



## duck_hunter_nd (Dec 30, 2003)

Call was a $20 mouth call my brother-in-law bought at Cabelas. From what I have heard, electronic is the way to go but high dollar for a little fun. Just fun going out anyhow. Good luck...............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

duck-hunter-nd

I started calling back in the late 1950's. I have had about every brand of call on the market, including about four or five electronic. I keep coming back to mouth calls. I like the exposed reed. You can vary the tone by moving up and down along the reed. I'm making my own electronic now. Do you have a tape player or a CD player? I have just ordered an MP3 player to make my new electronic. I also purchased a remote mike like you use on a video camera when the person you are taping is 50 or 100 feet away. There are many free coyote and rabbit sounds on the internet. Download them to your CD or MP3, attach the remote mike reciever to a speaker (with amp $10 kit) sit back 200 feet attach your MP3 to the transmitter and start playing. You may have some of the equipment already.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

hey plains man what kind of music downloader do you use i have bear share and i cant seem to get any thing.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

quackattack... your call is probaly freezing up, you will probaly need a reed type that you keep in your mouth so it will not freeze. Happy Huntin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

lil-lee-hunter

I don't know if I know computers well enough to answer your question. I have some programs that my computer came with, then I added software that came with my PoGo MP3 player/recorder, then I downloaded free from the internet winamp, and dbpoweramp. The dbpoweramp does well at converting wav files to mp3, and the winamp lets you create albums and play. From there I download to my MP3 with the software that came with it. I tried it yesterday and the remote microphone gave me about 75 to 80 yards. I'll try it on some critters Saturday.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

plainsman thanx alot for the help ill try that out i had a electronic call but i had it raped up in my camo and they through it away!!!!!! thanx any ways!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hey duck_hunter_nd...get a rabbit somehow and place it so it can be seen and smelled, spread a little rabbit blood on the snow too. Also don't overdrive the volume on calling, it scares the hell out of everything out there.


----------



## duck_hunter_nd (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks buckseye. I'll give it a try.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey i have found that the call dosn't matter a hungry yote will come to ne thing they think is dieing. i have used decoys of rabbits that move and they work great. i also feel the mouth call is the best way to go
:sniper:


----------



## Huntergirl (Jan 30, 2004)

I went yote hunting last saturday and I have one of those electronic pretador calls and I got no response from anything I was out there at 9:00pm and stayed till 11:00pm did I show up to late??? :roll:

HELP ME PLEASE


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey huntergirl....keep trying the changes you need to make will become apparent as you progress into this type of hunt. If you know there are preds. at this particular spot try there again.

There are some good tips in these threads....it's a good idea to take the time to read them.


----------

